# Lilly has a lump!



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

Hi everyone! I don't post here much anymore but do try to stop in to catch up on everyone's babies when I can.

I'm writing to ask for positive thoughts and/or to see if anyone has had an experience similar to what we are going through with Lilly.

We found a lump on Lilly's chest last Tuesday. It is soft, somewhat movable and about 3/4" in diameter. Lilly is totally not fussed by it and it doesn't bother her when we touch it. She hasn't had any vaccines for a long time so I know it isn't that. 

It seems to have appeared literally out of nowhere. She was groomed on Saturday and we cut her pretty short so I'm positive her groomer would have noticed it and he didn't (I talked to him after we found it). I of course called the vet right away Wednesday morning to make an appointment and they didn't seem super concerned mentioning that it was likely a fatty tumor so we scheduled an appointment for this past Saturday.

The vet examined her and took a needle aspirate which he said to his naked eye looked like fat. He said that we could just wait and re-measure in about a month and just assume that it is a lipoma. I told him that I wanted to be overly cautious and send the cells for a cytology. He agreed and decided to take another sample so that the lab would have two.

With the second one he said "oh this looks less like fat." When pressed he wouldn't really offer any other suggestions just noting that "there are lots of skin tumors." I'm so freaked out now and we won't have the results until tomorrow or maybe Wednesday!! 

Has anyone's baby had a similar type lump? Any experiences to share? I cannot even fathom something being seriously wrong with Lilly :smcry:


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

beckybc03 said:


> Hi everyone! I don't post here much anymore but do try to stop in to catch up on everyone's babies when I can.
> 
> I'm writing to ask for positive thoughts and/or to see if anyone has had an experience similar to what we are going through with Lilly.
> 
> ...


Praying for you and Lilly that it's nothing serious.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm partying that it's nothing serious.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Saying prayers that everything will be ok for your sweet little lily. She sure is adorable!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sounds like a sebaceous cyst which is kind of like a fatty tumor and nothing to worry about. They don't usually need to be removed.

Sending prayers that it's nothing serious and that Lilly's fine.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Becky, you will be in my thoughts along w/Lilly. Try and keep positive! Mostly skin tumors are not dangerous! Let us know!rayer:rayer:


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

Thank you everyone for your kind and reassuring words!! I am thinking positively that it is nothing to be concerned with!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Lady had a few fatty tumors as she got older. All were benign. The usually aren't removed unless they are in an area where they can interfere with movement or get rubbed by a harness, etc.

Fatty Skin Tumors in Dogs | petMD

Try not to worry. I'm sure Lily will be fine.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Our Katie Girl and Lucky both developed those little lumps. They were just fatty lumps and nothing whatsoever to worry over (though of course I did). BTW, they are both now at the Rainbow Bridge, but lived beautiful long lives to the age of 15 (and they were both my big mixed breed babies that were over 50 lbs in size). I know it's hard, but try not to worry. Lifting up prayers for you all.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Here's info on sebaceous cysts:

Sebaceous cysts in dogs: Causes and treatments - by Rena Sherwood - Helium


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Dear Lilly! If it is soft and moves, it most likely is a fatty tumor. Please let us know when you get the results.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Sending prayers that the lump is nothing serious.


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

Thank you everyone for making me feel better! :grouphug: I'm really hoping that it is just a fatty tumors or a harmless cyst. Fingers and paws crossed.

Thank you Ladysmom for the link - that was a good one on fatty tumors that I hadn't read yet.

Lacie's Mom - I suppose it could be a sebaceous cyst. It isn't irritated at all but the link you sent says it could just be under the skin.

Lilly is her normal, crazy, insane self so I think that is a good sign. She probably just wonders why I keep checking the skin on her chest!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Becky -- about 2 months ago I had 2 little lumps removed from Tilly's lower right side of her back. Both were pretty small and I thought they were the same thing as did my vet. I only had them removed because Tilly had (after a year of them being there and not growing) stated to lick them and she got one very irritated. Anyway, I had them biopsied just to be safe. One was a fatty tumor and one was a sebaceous cyst but both looked identical except one was a little smaller. Both were benigne and nothing to worry about. Just pointing out how similar the fatty tumors and sebacious cysts actually are.

And Tilly turned six in June, so she's very close to Mia in age which is about the time these first seem to begin to appear. Really nothing to worry about -- especially if she's not in pain when you touch the lump.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

A few months back I freaked too when I found a lump on Quincy's upper leg.. then another on his chest, and anopther near his 'armpit'. Of course immediate appt to vet where still another was discovered on his schest. All were aspirated and all were fatty lumps....whew!:aktion033: He tends to have 'fatty-blood' and vet said to not be surprised to see more crop up ...that very often a pooch who forms these tend to form more. He said though likely any new ones would be the same...that I should have them checked as a 'just in case".

I'm sure Lilly's test results will be fine!..but always good to be sure and have peace of mind!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

(((Lilly))) I'm praying for good results for you sweet girl! Now go give your mommy lots of kisses!!!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Praying for Lilly. Let us know the results.


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

I'm so happy that everyone's experiences thus far have been benign fatty lumps or cysts so hopefully that will be the case for us as well! I wasn't really that worried until our vet said that the cells looked less like fat cells than the first sample. That is really what got me nervous. 

I will post an update as soon as I hear! Thank you again to everyone for all of your support. SM really is great :grouphug:


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

*UPDATE: Lilly has a lump!*

Just got off the phone with my vet's office. The cytology results came back consistent with a benign fatty tumor!! :chili::chili::chili::chili: They want me to watch it for growth month to month but so long as it doesn't grow too much then we are good to just leave it alone. 

Thank you everyone for your support, positive thoughts and the sharing of your experiences!! I know that you all understand how worried I was about her which is very comforting :grouphug:

Thanks again!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Great news! :chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:Great news -- glad it was what SM thought and nothing to worry about.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm so glad the results came in as benign fatty tumor. What a relief!! Give your sweet girl a hug for me!!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

What great news!! So happy Lilly is okay. :chili:


----------



## dragonsdawn (Jul 23, 2012)

Great News. I might not always post i but read everything. I am very glad that she will be ok.I know how much these little fur balls mean to everyone. I also love the way eveyone here cares so much about each others pups as if they were their own. Makes the heart swell to know that you guys support each other in times of need.


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

dragonsdawn said:


> Great News. I might not always post i but read everything. I am very glad that she will be ok.I know how much these little fur balls mean to everyone. I also love the way eveyone here cares so much about each others pups as if they were their own. Makes the heart swell to know that you guys support each other in times of need.


Ditto to everything you said! I was more worried about these results than I was waiting for my bar exam results. Lilly is truly my baby :wub: It is awesome how much everyone here cares and is willing to provide comforting words and advice. Thank you to everyone again!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

beckybc03 said:


> Ditto to everything you said! I was more worried about these results than I was waiting for my bar exam results. Lilly is truly my baby :wub: It is awesome how much everyone here cares and is willing to provide comforting words and advice. Thank you to everyone again!


I see you live in Boston. I live just up the road in Lowell and I work in Boston at a law firm! And I'm sure you work at one of the many other law firms, if you're a practicing attorney!!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

beckybc03 said:


> Just got off the phone with my vet's office. The cytology results came back consistent with a benign fatty tumor!! :chili::chili::chili::chili: They want me to watch it for growth month to month but so long as it doesn't grow too much then we are good to just leave it alone.
> 
> Thank you everyone for your support, positive thoughts and the sharing of your experiences!! I know that you all understand how worried I was about her which is very comforting :grouphug:
> 
> Thanks again!


Fantastic news, I know you must be relieved!!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

:chili: Fantastic news!!! :chili:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

That is wonderful !!!!! :aktion033:


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

lmillette said:


> I see you live in Boston. I live just up the road in Lowell and I work in Boston at a law firm! And I'm sure you work at one of the many other law firms, if you're a practicing attorney!!


I actually work in-house at a financial services company! In-house is great but as I'm sure you can imagine, the past 4-5 years have been increasingly stressful and difficult in the financial services industry.


----------

